# New-PM25MV



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 8, 2014)

My PM25MV – Part 1

Have been meaning to get this written and posted for a while now – but have just been really busy.  I appreciate the PM25MV posts from others and have learned a lot from them.  Will probably take a couple of posts to catch up with everything I've done so far. Really - just basic stuff, but for a first time mill owner and a really busy work schedule, it took several weeks to clean it up and begin sorting the machine out to get it ready to work.  I have lots of photos and will spread them out over a couple of posts. Keep in mind that my perspective is based on a first-time mill owner and reflect my own experience and the lessons learned - sometimes painfully that are part of the reward of this process.  The old-timers and guru machinists will probably do some eye-rolling - it's all good.  But for the fellas like me, just getting started, some of this may be useful.  So, with that...  

My PM25 MV story starts like few others here.  (Brooks, wrmiller & ed0849) I’d ordered a Grizzly G07549 and ran out of “wait” after the third time the expected ship date was pushed back.  

Started looking at Precision-Matthews and liked what I saw. The belt drive, DC brushless motor and 3 year warranty were strong selling points.  It would be more $$$ than the Grizzly after adding the DRO, but I’m pretty happy with the machine. The down-side was that I would have to install the DRO myself. I’m pretty handy and have lots of tools already so it didn’t worry me much though.  More about DRO install with I get there. 

So I spoke to Matt at Quality Machine Tools, selected a DROS Pro 3M 3-axis kit,  and worked out the details and placed my order.  The mill was shipped within a couple of days and a week later was contacted by UPS freight to schedule the delivery.  DRO kit is drop-shipped from DROS Pro and was here before the mill.  Turns out - DROS Pro is about 45 minutes from me. 

The Big Day -


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 8, 2014)

I am expecting my PM1127VF-LB lathe in the next week or so.   I am very interested in this milling machine as I don't have room for a Bridgeport or similar sized machine.  I currently have a HF X2 mini mill and this machine seems like it would be a natural upgrade.  I have been interested in the G0704 / BF20 / PM25 type machine for a while.  The one thing that I really like about this new PM25 is the way the column bolts to the base.  It just seems like a more solid design that the way the G0704 bolts into the back of the base.  It should be much easier to shim to correct any tram error in the y-axis.  

Let us know your experience with this machine.  I am sure that I am not the only one that is interested in this machine.  It appears to be a lot of machine for the money.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice going JohnJohn! 

Looks like you're on your way. The dro install isn't difficult, just time consuming. Make sure to measure along the scale when installing to ensure it is parallel to the axis it is tracking. I don't know the allowed head to scale tolerance, but I typically adjust mine to a thou or two. Which is probably overkill...


----------



## brav65 (Dec 8, 2014)

Congratulations, welcome to the club!  Check that the bolt that secures the head rotation is not stripped.  Both mine and Mark (JohnsonFabrication) had a stripped bolt.  Matt sent me a new one, but I had to install it which requires that the head be removed.  It is a PIA, but relatively simple. The bolt is the same as the one they provide in the tool kit, so you don't have to wait for Matt to send a new one.  

I can send you pictures of the DRO Install I did if you get stuck.  I have posted a couple of pictures of my install on my Thread "PM25 From the Beginning."

Good Luck!


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: New-PM25MV-Part 2*

Next... Part 2 - the clean up. Short and sweet. 

 Due to travel for work that I was obligated to, it was a couple of weeks before I was able to come up for air, AND actually get some time to give the mill a serious once-over and get it cleaned up. 
 If you  are expecting a shiny new mill all fresh from the factory – wake up.  LoL   These machines are actually filthy, at least in all the places that count, and need a good scrub to get them in shape for work.  Pulled the table off and hosed everything  top to bottom with WD-40. At minimum, the table should come off and the ways and screws should be cleaned and lubed. It will make an immediate difference.   

View attachment 89408

View attachment 89409

View attachment 89410

 Note the goober on the underside of the table.  
View attachment 89411

View attachment 89412

 Squeaky and clean!  
View attachment 89414

 Found this little bugger while cleaning things up. 
 Hate this kind of crap-ola.  
View attachment 89415



 Next... Part 3 - DRO install


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 9, 2014)

Once the mill was cleaned up and I was done traveling for work for a bit, it was time to get the DRO installed.  Again - first time mill owner, first time installing DRO, so it took about a full day per axis.  I'm sure I fussed over it more than I needed to - but that's me. 

Started with the "X" axis - 
As I was laying out the scale and thinking through the install, I realized pretty quick that the brackets in the kit weren't going to be much use for the "X".  I put some aluminum angle to use making my own brackets & mounts.   This is how it worked out:


















Next up "Y" axis


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 9, 2014)

"X" installed and tested  - started on the "Y" axis. 
Really worked over options for this one for a while. The surface under the table was anything but flat and the trolley was not going to have much room if the scale was mounted facing down. Still I left my self the option to change the way it is mounted without having to drill/tap more holes.  
This is how it turned out - 










All the scales are within a thou or two.  A lot tighter than they needed to be, but I had the time. 



Made good use of my drill press while installing DRO.  









And that was "Y". Tested and very happy to have 2 down and one to go.  Drilling and tapping, was NOT fun.  LoL 
Next came "Z" axis.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 9, 2014)

So on to "Z" axis - thought this one would be a piece of cake but discovered the column was not even close to straight (see pic) which was so unexpected, it took me a while to figure out why the scale would not mount true.  Once I realized what was going on, the fix was pretty easy - added some washers between the column and the datum (from DROS Pro) and everything squared up nicely.  Started to run out of steam doing the "Z" so I resigned myself to just rough-out the brackets for the time being.  I'll redo the brackets shortly. Will use 1/4" angle in place of the 1/8" that I had on hand.  This will let me make the brackets smaller while keeping them solid.   This is how the "Z" come out. 








This is where things got interesting - note the space between the datum and the column.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 9, 2014)

3dshooter80 said:


> Let us know your experience with this machine.  I am sure that I am not the only one that is interested in this machine.  It appears to be a lot of machine for the money.



I tend to think of it the same way. In it's class, I think it is great bang for the buck.  

              J


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 9, 2014)

With the DRO installed, it was time to play! 
Put my vise on the table and squared it up. 
Played with some square aluminum stock. 



Within a few passes I could tell that the head was not square to the table.  Went though the process to check again and found why the head would not hold square. One of the two bolds securing the head was stripped out.  Several others here have had the same experience with this bolt.  Seems to be a common problem.  Hellllllloooooo Matt.  




So off to the hardware store for some stainless bolts. Also - figured as long as I was pulling the head, I'd do the three-bolt mod (Google). 
Made a paper template and got the drill out again -




Fished the new bolts into the carriage with a wire - easy cheesy!  



Done! 


Really like the results of this. The head is far more solid than before.  
Was much easier to tram the head. 




Went back to playing and the each pass was square and true.  Really happy with the results and am confident that the mill is ready for work.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 9, 2014)

Didn't have a stripped bolt on mine, but noticed a significant difference after doing the 3-bolt mod to mine. Then I did the tram mod and adjusting the head became pretty easy after that. Looking pretty good dude!


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Dec 9, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Didn't have a stripped bolt on mine, but noticed a significant difference after doing the 3-bolt mod to mine. Then I did the tram mod and adjusting the head became pretty easy after that. Looking pretty good dude!



Thanks Bill - 
It is some work to get it all together, but learned a ton, enjoyed the work and am now really enjoying the machine.  Go Blue!


----------

